# so upset =[



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

i just found out that the mother of my litter only had 4 pups... and one is male.
i wanted a male and had been on the waiting list for this litter for 5 months now and i probably wont be able to get one due to not having the choice of the litter i was after, and i dont really want to just take him coz hes the only boy unless he really is pick of the litter... and the next litter isnt untill next year.


how many of you have have your hopes shattered in one phone call? what have you done ?


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I would just wait and meet the pup and make the decision. If you don't want him, don't get him. Keep your name for the next litter just in case and keep looking.

Better yet, in my opinion, adopt a dog that needs a home.

I was turned down by a couple of rescues because my last dog was hit by a car and we don't have a fence, now, that was heart breaking. We kept our search up and lucked out with a GSD pup from Animal Control! (she may be a mix, but I don't care; besides, even the vet says that all she can see is GSD)


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's too bad, I know how excited you must've been.

Keep your mind open though, there's no reason that the only male can't be a true "pick of the litter" type dog anyway.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would wait and see how the male comes along.............if the litter pups are consistant in temperments you might still have a choice............


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would still meet the male, who knows he could be exactly what your looking for. Just because he is the only one doesn't mean he isn't the pick of the litter.

When I went to pick up Sinister I was looking for a male and the BYB had 1 female and 1 male left. Sinister was exactly what I was looking for! He's smart, beautiful, energetic but not insane, he's sweet, loyal, affectionate, dog and people friendly and he is protective.

See mine was even from a BYB and the only male and he is everything I ever dreamed of, that puppy could be everything you want as well, just meet him and give him a chance


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above, the one male could be the dog of your dreams. Just because there is one male doesn't mean he won't be suitable for you.

Your breeder should be able to tell you when the time comes, if he's right for your situation. Granted with multiples of one gender, you may have a choice, however, in the end the breeder should picking for YOU which dog would be right for you.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Exactly - a good breeder will pick for you, having evaluated your situation and needs, and based on the personality of the puppy. I would go see this little guy and then decide - though it's the breeder who ought to be telling you whether it's a good match or no. Better to wait for the right pup than end up with one which isn't suitable for you.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As a breeder, I have had to make that disappointing phone call many times. I don't like doing it at all as I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is. But, the most important thing is that the pup and owner are a good match and it is a far better choice to disappoint someone than make a bad match.

As others have said though, there is no reason at this point to assume that the male may not work out for you. "Pick of the litter" is very subjective because it depends on the personalities and goals of the owner and how they mesh with the personality of the individual pup. What is "pick" for Person A may be the worst match possible for Person B. So wait to see how the pup turns out. He may be your dream dog, or he may not, but it's way too early to tell at this point.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

When I was going to get Rorie I was disappointed because I thought I would have first pick (the breeder kept the first pick) ...seriously I think Rorie picked me... when she was about a year old I remembered how I was feeling the day I went to get her and I was so glad that the breeder kept her sister because I can't imagine not having her...I think things worked out just how they were supposed to


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i like to do it the old fashion way.....pick a breeder go visit the puppies several times, spend time with the parents.........if you sit in the middle of a puppy litter, one always picks you.after going back a few times, and that same one gravitates to you.......

the best gsd's i ever had I picked out myself............anytime i had a breeder do it, the bond wasn't the same......i understand why breeders need to pick for people, especially if people are far away and can't make trips to see them..........but there is something about being there in person visiting and really getting a feel for that special one......

if there is a bond then its the right dog..........pick of the litter or not....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HEY, as an owner of girldogs............I'd check out the rest of the litter!

If you love the bitch and the sire, then the female pups should have alot of the same traits for why you selected the breeder!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I know how disappointing this can be.

We will be getting our puppy the end of May. The first waiting list I was on, the litter was smalller and their was not a puppy for us. Luckily the breeder we went with had another planned breeding coming up and that's the litter we are getting our male from.

Long story short this whole process from beginning to end has been almost 10 months (which does not include the months it took me to find a breeder)! Be patient & don't rush to find another litter, in the long run you will be happier.

Good Luck!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

debbiebrown said:


> ... if there is a bond then its the right dog..........pick of the litter or not....


 I couldn't agree more. For some people a special connection with a dog is not such a big deal, or maybe they are lucky to connect with any dog, but I do need to have that chemistry. I've never had a chance to pick a puppy myself, though I always trusted the breeders. 

I do not see a reason why the only male can't turn out to become an exceptional dog and a perfect match for you.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

When I was searching for my pups who are now is 5 months (Reno) and 16 weeks (Rocan)<--German for Hurricane! I did not origionally find 2 together like I wanted so I took it as it came. Reno was attached to my Fiance and I from the time we met. Rocan I came upon accidentally. I got Reno into Schutzhund training with a local club. I found out after the fact that she also bred. She had a male and a female left. I looked at the parents and played with the puppies. The female didnt want much to do with me, but Rocan on the other hand followed me everywhere and even fell asleep beside me when we were waiting for the track to age. I put Reno and Rocan in a kennel to see if they got along and they loved each other. So do not get discouraged (I did for some time as I took over a year to find my pups).


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

the bond is the most important thing to me..........you can over come anything if that bond is there..........you have to click with the dog in some way to form a relationship..............so, thats what i would look for more than anything...........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think I could bond with any puppy!
I dreaded that phone call as well, for a couple of months before and after the whelp!
I knew from the getgo if there wasn't a male pup that matched what I was looking for, the breeder would let me know, and it would be devastating, but whatever was meant to be would be...because the pups welfare & happiness was most important.
The dreaded call never came, luckily and the pup of my dreams was picked for me. 
Perfect match and I am still over the moon with my big puppy.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

puppies are cute as we all know, but, if you were to spend enough time with a litter one would definitely win your heart more than the others..........


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babsy's litter had six girls and 1 boy. Scarlet, Milla, and Ninja were in that litter, but the pick was the male by far. And not only me, but someone who came in just to eval the litter also picked him. So it is always possible that the male may be everything you could hope for. 

And, unless the girls are all spoken for, I really like them better than males.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

selzer said:


> And, unless the girls are all spoken for, I really like them better than males.


Just curious, why do you prefer the females more than males?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I went to my breeder looking for a female - she choose a male for me.

I honsetly can say, let the breeder choose for you. They know these dogs, they know what they are doing (if they are reputable that is) and so I left the choice up to her.

Couldn't be more happy with Stark.

I would wait and see how this litter progresses and then talk to your breeder and see what they say. You might end up with a male, you might end up with a female - or you can wait.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

unloader, it is me. I like their size, and I like to train them. I have had three males, one was incorrigible, high energy, high drive nutjob. The second was ok, but wasn't sharp. The third acts like a little old man, nice, therapy dog, works well on lead and off, but not like a bitch. 

I really prefer bitches. Other people can say the same thing about dogs. It is just a preference. 

I find bitches more connected to me, they do what I want before I ask. They are so in tune with me that they read my body language.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I waited a year for Akbar.  
Akbar and his brother were the only males in the entire 11 puppies. I was concerned that I wouldn't get my perfect puppy and low and behold, Akbar was the one for me. The breeder picked him for me and when I met him at 4 and 6 weeks, he was the one that kept coming over to me. It was a match made in heaven.  At first, I was going with another female since I liked that matched better with his sire but the males she had weren't for me and so I went with another bitch and couldn't be happier. Your waiting will pay off.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I waited 5-6 months for my puppy, I dreaded that there might not be a pup in the litter for me. I wanted a male originally but I ended up with a female. I could not be happier, she is everything that I have wanted in a dog. So dont give up just yet, that boy just might be for you!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My girl was the last girl in the litter and I went all the way to austria to check her out. First I was like "She's the last one, there's got to be something wrong... why didn't anyone want her?" and when I saw her I was like "That's it, I found my dog!!!"

You have to see them, you have to see how they interact with each other. Is he shy, is he bold, does he play, does he hide behind something, is he dominating the others, is he the one that is dominated... those are all things you have to see for real and than make your choice.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also would not be opposed to getting a female.........even though i like males and prefer them, i think females tend to use their brain more, can be smarter, etc........there are exceptions with males, i have only had one male that was exceptional in that dept.....not that the rest weren't smart, but the males can be boneheads, mature slower etc..........


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

the only reason i wanted to get a male only was due to my own personal experience between male and female dogs.. then again each dog to their own

i also agree you dont just choose a dog because of its sex ect 
i wanted the "pick of the litter" because of how the dog reacted in the group of pups and how we got along ect 

i come from a breeding family so i understand that you just dont take a dog because its cute or because its the only boy. if he was timid hiding in the corner there would be no way that i would take him over one of the girls 

my breeder also informed me that there is a bicolour that i would be able to have 

as im getting a long haired shepherd is this what the bicolours generally look like?? os is this more a black and red ??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like a very handsome Bicolor to me! Lucky :wub:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> That looks like a very handsome Bicolor to me! Lucky :wub:


 thats very exciting then ^_^ 
ahhh the possibilities
the pups are only 13 days old hehe 
ill be getting pics in a few weeks ill share them


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want a puppy 
But I just got a kitty


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I want a puppy
> But I just got a kitty


i currently have 2 12 week old kittens i rescued from being put down >.<
now i need to find them a home =[ poor little things


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont give up hope. Go see him


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

before you decide not to take the pup
have a look at him. you might like him.
just because he's the only male doesn't
mean he's not a choice pick.

i know what you're thinking. you wanted
to pick from several pups so you could
feel like you're getting pick of the litter.

you're buying from a reputable breeder i assume,
i bet all of the pups are nice.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> My girl was the last girl in the litter and I went all the way to austria to check her out. First I was like "She's the last one, there's got to be something wrong... why didn't anyone want her?" and when I saw her I was like "That's it, I found my dog!!!"


My Boaz was the last male in a litter of 11 puppies. One male and one female were left. I went to The Netherlands to check him out. I also thought there must be something wrong with him. He's 5 month old now and so far perfect!

(I was told he did have a small heart murmer, but my vet has found no sign of it.)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

He could be perfect for you. 

I've only had a choice of one of my pets which was a long time ago and my choice was wrong.

When I was waiting for my English Setter the breeder told me I had the pick out of 3 females, then she called back and told me I only had a choice out of 2 femalds as one would not be suitable for my family. Then she called back and said she is keeping the other female for showing. I could either take her or leave her. Then the day before I was to pick her up the breeder called and said there would be a delay as the pups had runny poops and she wanted to keep an eye on them for a few days more.

I had disappointment after disappointment. We did take the only one left and bonded immediatly. She was the BEST dog ever (Dakota could claim that over time though).

I did not have the choice for my Hymalyan cat, my tabby, or my GSD. I did have a choice for my Ragdoll kitten, and I wished I took the other one.

My rather long winded point is that I believe you will get the dog you want, and just because you don't have the pick of the litter does not mean that he was meant for you. As long as the breeder feels he is a good fit for you and your family.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose all 4 of my animals, I think I did a fantastic job choosing them. I picked both of my Calico cats as kittens from the Humane Society, one is my soul mate, I chose my GSD from a breeder, sure he was the last male there but I chose to take him home and he is the best dog ever, I chose my Ragdoll kitten from a breeder and she is adorable and amazing.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree that the pup could be a perfect match for you ... who knows. 

In 1982 when I reserved a bitch from a breeder in TX ... there turned out to be only two pups ... a male and female and the female was first choice of another buyer. So I had the choice of getting Tex or nothing. I got Tex and never looked back that I was sorry I got him. He was a handful to raise, had a lot of health issues, I learned a lot from him, but never regretted making the decision to get him. He was one of the best dogs I ever owned!!!

I vote that you check the pup out before making your final decision as to take it or not!!


----------

